# During training



## Shicomm (Jun 14, 2010)

All yudansha had to show a technique during tonights class.

Here's my part  

[yt]IW1bU5_np4s[/yt]


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 31, 2010)

nice smooth transitions, and obvious knowledge of the material. 

Thanks for sharing, 

Chris


----------

